# Batteries



## billyhill (Jan 27, 2010)

HI ALL.

I HAVE A 57 REG SUNDANCE 580 WITH A BUILT IN CHARGER AND A 110 AMP LEISURE BATTERY. I WANT TO FIT ANOTHER 110 AMP BATTERY SO WILL IT BE POS - POS AND NEG - NEG AND WILL THE BUILT IN CHARGER CHARGE BOTH BATTERIES.

THANKS BILLY.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes and yes. Why are you shouting at us, Alan.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

he means you've posted in capitals - means shouting in internet parlance!

have a look in the electrical section - loads of queries on doubling up on batteries there

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-180.html


----------



## billyhill (Jan 27, 2010)

erneboy said:


> Yes and yes. Why are you shouting at us, Alan.


Sorry for shouting Alan.Im new at this game so thanks for your help,Billy.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Billy, if you have one of the newer vans, then you may find that the wiring is already geared up for you introducing a second battery.

Have a look at the wiring harnes near your original battery, and you may find a plastic socket connector, if you have one then you can purchase a made to measure wiring harness for your second battery.

I know its a cost £15.00 approx, but it makes disconnecting the 2 batteries so much easier if you need to do and mainteance work in and around the battery bay.

Steve


----------

